# splits in the same yard



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

shake a frame or 2 of open brood in front of the weak hive, the bulk will be nurce bees who don't know were home is and will just crawl in the closest box


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Yup shake those nurse bees.


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

Will the guard bees let them in like that?


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

You do not have guard bees in a newly made nuc. The bees that would have been your guards already flew back home. Lean a board up to the entrance and shake a brood frame or two onto it and watch what happens. Grab the video recorder.


----------

